# Brauche Hilfe zu Hamster



## heinerbremer (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe mal dass mir in diesem Forum jemand helfen kann.
ich habe folgendes Problem.
Um die mailfunktionen meiner Scripte zu prüfen habe ich hamster auf meinem rechner als mailserver installiert. Die Mails die ich über die scripte testweise versende sollen nur intern bleiben und nicht nach außen gehen!
Wie kann ich hamster so einstellen, dass er alle mails die per smtp an ihn gesendet werden, einem Konto zuordnet.

Ein Anlegen von dutzenden Benutzerkonten möchte ich nicht in erwägung ziehen, da teilweise auch einige newsletter scripte mit einigen adressen vorhenden sind die ich auch ab und zu mal teste.

Hoffe mir kann jemend von euch helfen.


----------



## aquasonic (2. Februar 2004)

Du meinst so etwas wie eine Catch-all Adresse?


----------



## heinerbremer (2. Februar 2004)

Bingo! Genau so etwas suche ich. Weiß aber nicht wie ich das bei Hamster einstellen kann.


----------

